# Glad to be back



## Daniel (10/10/16)

So I've been absent for some time (fell back on old ways, analogues...) after a scary bout of bronchitis borderline neumonia. Somehow I got it in my head it was the vaping causing it as I've never had these issues before. So I ended up back on the stinkies. Fast forward to a week ago where I almost passed out from coughing early one morning. That was a real scary awakening.... 

I think in the end we all want to stop all together but I am so glad for the alternative. And to be honest I missed the community and positiveness on this forum. So here's my introduction Hi I'm an ex Vaper turned dumb ass smoker and happy to be back.... 

Incendently holy crap! A six months absence so many mods so many tanks this is truly the most innovative industry. Still rocking my Reo/Cyclone and my old beat up Invader mini Atlantis. Tried the DIY for a while also and figured out ok I'm not the patient mad scientist type so any juice recommendedations will be great (currently vaping Orion Galaxy oh what have I been missing!)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hands (10/10/16)

Welcome back


----------



## Daniel (10/10/16)

hands said:


> Welcome back


Thx bru love your drip tips btw

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Boktiet (10/10/16)

Welcome back man. Hope all the health issues are a thing of the past...permanently.


----------



## Andre (10/10/16)

Great to have you back @Daniel. Enjoy the the new journey.


----------



## Daniel (10/10/16)

@Andre thx brother , I can already see it's going to cost me a pretty penny lol , at least I still have the trusty Reo ALMOST sold it a few months ago ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/16)

Welcome back @Daniel!
You are right - a lot has changed in the past 6 months

A plethora of new high powered mods - loads of sub ohm juice guzzling tanks - and the DIY scene has picked up considerably - no doubt plenty vapers seeking a more cost effective solution to feed their monster vaping devices. There is even now a tank called a Cloud Beast. Can you believe it!?

Regarding the forum, it is alive and well - many new members and vendors have joined. We still maintain the friendliness and positivity which is what matters.

Oh, and we had an epic VapeCon 2016. Was a great time to see everyone and meet lots of vendors face to face.

Wishing you well for your journey from here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (10/10/16)

Daniel said:


> @Andre thx brother , I can already see it's going to cost me a pretty penny lol , at least I still have the trusty Reo ALMOST sold it a few months ago ....


Yeah, at least the Reo is still a constant. Although a new P67 model is now out and the modmaster is in semi-retirement. And we have a local modmaster in @Justin Pattrick from Paddy Vapes who makes the most beautiful squonkers (called Leprachauns). And many commercial squonkers from big vape companies on the market now too.


----------



## Daniel (10/10/16)

Andre said:


> Yeah, at least the Reo is still a constant. Although a new P67 model is now out and the modmaster is in semi-retirement. And we have a local modmaster in @Justin Pattrick from Paddy Vapes who makes the most beautiful squonkers (called Leprachauns). And many commercial squonkers from big vape companies on the market now too.


It was inevitable brother the landscape has changed so much. I'm part of the knife making community as well and much like most designs it will be cloned eventually. If it's a brilliant design it will be mass marketed and cloned I suspect the original mod master will hopefully reap the benefits but in the end we are all actually buying Chinese made devices and attys...


----------



## Andre (10/10/16)

Daniel said:


> It was inevitable brother the landscape has changed so much. I'm part of the knife making community as well and much like most designs it will be cloned eventually. If it's a brilliant design it will be mass marketed and cloned I suspect the original mod master will hopefully reap the benefits but in the end we are all actually buying Chinese made devices and attys...


No, no clones - the commercial ones from the big companies are mostly regulated. The Leprachaun is a mech, but a totally different design.


----------



## kev mac (11/10/16)

Daniel said:


> So I've been absent for some time (fell back on old ways, analogues...) after a scary bout of bronchitis borderline neumonia. Somehow I got it in my head it was the vaping causing it as I've never had these issues before. So I ended up back on the stinkies. Fast forward to a week ago where I almost passed out from coughing early one morning. That was a real scary awakening....
> 
> I think in the end we all want to stop all together but I am so glad for the alternative. And to be honest I missed the community and positiveness on this forum. So here's my introduction Hi I'm an ex Vaper turned dumb ass smoker and happy to be back....
> 
> Incendently holy crap! A six months absence so many mods so many tanks this is truly the most innovative industry. Still rocking my Reo/Cyclone and my old beat up Invader mini Atlantis. Tried the DIY for a while also and figured out ok I'm not the patient mad scientist type so any juice recommendedations will be great (currently vaping Orion Galaxy oh what have I been missing!)


Welcome back! As at fellow dumbass I can sympathize.lol


----------

